# Appreciate advise on repair of Pioneer plasma TV



## marechal_davout

I own a 50 inch Pioneer plasma TV (PDP5010FD) whose extended warranty expired last November. About a month ago the power to the house was interrupted for a second (no storms ect.) everything came back on except the TV. When I turned the TV on there was no picture instead the on light blinked in 12 blink intervals - later 8 blink intervals. A small window at the bottom of the screen said "Starting up. Please wait". This would stay on for a minute and disappear.
Called authorized Pioneer repair store who came to the home, diagnosed it as needing a new power circuit which would take a week to fix and cost $400 with a $200 deposit. They took the TV to the shop. After no word for 3 weeks I called them and they said with the power unit they installed the TV stayed on for an hour or two and then turned off. They said the TV needed a new "main" circuit board installed and the total bill would now be $875 and would take two more weeks to fix.
Two days later they said it was fixed and would deliver it the next day. After they plugged the TV in it would still not come on (not even the two hour window it was supposedly working for) and the on light blinked in 8 pulse increments. Does anyone have any idea what is going on? This place has been in business for many years and I do not think that it has a reputation for ripping people off.

Any advise that you can give me to deal with this situation is appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## dpeters11

There are posts here that might help, sounds like a hard reset might do it.

Normally I don't post links to other forums, but this is to avsforum 

http://www.avsforum.com/t/764225/official-pioneer-5070-71-flashing-blue-light-shut-down-thread/630

This is for the 5070, not your 5010, but figured they would be fairly similar.


----------



## Rich

dpeters11 said:


> There are posts here that might help, sounds like a hard reset might do it.
> 
> Normally I don't post links to other forums, but this is to avsforum
> 
> http://www.avsforum.com/t/764225/official-pioneer-5070-71-flashing-blue-light-shut-down-thread/630
> 
> This is for the 5070, not your 5010, but figured they would be fairly similar.


I had that problem with something else, but I can't remember what it was. Aw, this will drive me nutz (short drive). Somebody help me! I fixate on things like this.

Rich


----------



## jimmie57

My rule of thumb for repairs to electronics is that it has to be less than 40% of the price of a new one or I will just replace it.
The cheaper / less expensive an item is might not even warrant a look at it by a shop to see if it can be fixed.
Lots of times a repair is the start of a multitude of repairs to come in the near future. Whatever damaged that particular failure possibly weakend other items in the unit.

This is a good example / case for having your electronic items like your TV, receiver, AV receiver, Sub woofer, Computer plugged into a UPS.
My power flashed off for no apparent reason yesterday for about 15 seconds and came right back on. None of my items that were running even blinked.


----------



## P Smith

stop by at my garage, I'll diagnose it and will tell you what's wrong and will discuss further


----------



## Rich

Rich said:


> I had that problem with something else, but I can't remember what it was. Aw, this will drive me nutz (short drive). Somebody help me! I fixate on things like this.
> 
> Rich


I got it! It was a Sony TV.

Rich


----------



## satcrazy

Rich said:


> I got it! It was a Sony TV.
> 
> Rich


 Just now read this post. I remember your post about the weight of that tv. I too had a Sony with the 8 blinks of death, and it was as heavy as a buick. :eek2:
That was a capacitor issue and it was fixable, but not 100% of the time. Said goodbye, even tho the picture was great, and hello panny.
Speaking of which, if you are close to the screen [ put your hand about 6 inches away] are any of your panny's emmiting heat? I just noticed this last week, and I'm not sure if that's normal. I know the back has warm spots, I just never paid attention to the front.

chris


----------



## Rich

satcrazy said:


> Just now read this post. I remember your post about the weight of that tv. I too had a Sony with the 8 blinks of death, and it was as heavy as a buick. :eek2:
> That was a capacitor issue and it was fixable, but not 100% of the time. Said goodbye, even tho the picture was great, and hello panny.
> Speaking of which, if you are close to the screen [ put your hand about 6 inches away] are any of your panny's emmiting heat? I just noticed this last week, and I'm not sure if that's normal. I know the back has warm spots, I just never paid attention to the front.
> 
> chris


Yup, they all produce some heat from the front. The newer the set, the cooler it runs. I find it quite handy in the winter.

Rich


----------

